# SNOW! ...and mice....good grief!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Boy is it snowing here! We're expecting 12 to 18 inches by tomorrow morning....with wind and drifting a real winter storm. It's not the pretty snow either, but the fast and furious kind, the kind that means business! :w00t: 

Stan is older and has a bad back...and the neighbor with the snow blower charges me a ton of $ to help us out. Soooo, guess I know what I'll be doing every hour for the next day or so, now where's that darn shovel....

All I can say is thank goodness for the pups...cause if I had to spend the next few days alone with Stan...i think one of us would end up dead, LOL. :innocent::smilie_tischkante:

I'm also still battling some mice in the pantry (which isn't holding much food anymore :blink Caught one last night on one of those sticky pads - how on earth is that humane? you can't get them unstuck!!!! :smilie_tischkante: I need more ideas of how to discourage those little critters from making this their home too :angry:. We also just unloaded our bread box drawer and put everything in a cooler. This is war!!!! ....help.....:blush:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Pat - it sounds like the showdown at the LBI Corral. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I don't mean to laugh but all I can do is picture you waving a shovel wildly at Stan. Guess you're not lovin' a post-white Christmas.:blink:
As for the mice, we've battled them for a really long time in Vermont - I think people up here consider them pets after a while. The only thing that worked were the guillotine traps. I think it's more inhumane to have them on the sticky thing struggling and our mice never would walk into a have a heart box trap. The poisons are dangerous around the dogs since we would find the mice would carry the poison from the D-con and put it in our shoes and other places to nest. We waged war because the mouse excrement would trigger my DS's asthma. Check for any little holes anywhere and don't leave any food around.
So make yourself a nice cup of tea, hot cocoa or hot cider, find a good sappy movie on, cuddle with the pups and let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Be safe and be careful. Can't you bribe someone's teen to shovel?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, we are getting ready for the snow to come our way. Sometimes we have young kids that come around, remember like back in the good ole days, but last year hubby had to do it, I did some with him, but he didn't want me to. But it's too much for him too, at least last year. Pat try not to do too much and be careful.

About the mice, they have to be coming in from the outside....but where???? Hope the little critters find a different place to call home.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh Pat, seems so very busy at your place with heavy snow and all. Does sending a virtual hug help?
Stay safe is the fast and furious snow (gee! Now I am thinking about the movie with that title)
It is funny how the Internet can bring us very close to each other -i actually love it by the way- but the funny part is that one talks SNOW and the other one was in the middle of the sandy desert an hour ago. I am in the road, in my way back to Dubai (w I think we are gonna be home much faster/quicker than the reasonable road travel),but I will send you some pictures of a unique place I've been to for a couple of nights 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Being kind of a resort area, not alot of people live here year round. Less than half of our block are full time residents and some of them winter in Florida...everyone is older. But if I do find a teen around, you bet I'll hire them!!! 

There are more densely populated areas in town, but not within close walking distance. 

Oh well, think I'll give Arch a bath - his ears are all greasy from his meds.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ps. Did I read mice? O.0 eek I get the eek feeling. Wish you all the best in taking care of it. 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh the snow..I remember when I was stationed in Virginia, it was the year of the blizzards...every muscle in my back ached from shoveling snow. Well if it makes you feel better it's raining again in Hawaii...As for the mice, eeekkkk had that problem in Virginia too. Forget what we did though, sorry.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like your neighbour charging you big $$ is helping himself!

I used Bounce dryer sheets in my pantry seems they hate the smell and it's not toxic.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ditto on that, Michelle. My aunt uses them in Florida. They keep away ants, too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot about that.
We use mothballs and napthelene crystals in our old cars and under them and around the openings where they get in,but don't use them in the house,it's poison if inhaled and can make you really sick!

At least Bounce sheets smell nice...to us anyway!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, you might try craigs list and see if someone is looking for a job or your local paper. I hate to say this but it is going to be in the 70's here. I wish I could send you some :Sunny Smile: to melt the whit stuff
I hate mice I have know idea how to help ya.

I love you


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I moved city so I didn't have to deal with the snow anymore. I feel your pain. 

I got these mouse traps that worked really well. It does kill them fast. I would prefer not to but I just don't think you can really get rid of them effectively without. The Better Mousetraps I just used a bit of peanut butter in them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They (the mice) don't like the smell of peppermint oil. But it has to be peppermint not mint.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, you said it well Good Grief! 
I love that Charlie Brown philosophy---in the now infamous words of Bill Clinton: "I feel your pain." I don't know how to get rid of mice---we did stun- gun a big rat on our balcony a couple of years ago---even the cat was afraid of him. Speaking of cats. . . do you have a hungry one? That would be my mouse solution---call me old fashion! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! I've got Bounce dryer sheets!!! :chili::aktion033: I'm going to put them everywhere in my kitchen!!!! :chili:

Wish me luck! 


Oh.....before the roads got too bad, Elaine made the trip here and took her puppies home. :bysmilie::smcry:  I miss them already.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Hey! I've got Bounce dryer sheets!!! :chili::aktion033: I'm going to put them everywhere in my kitchen!!!! :chili:
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


Make sure the pups cannot get the bounce sheets:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Hey! I've got Bounce dryer sheets!!! :chili::aktion033: I'm going to put them everywhere in my kitchen!!!! :chili:
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


oh dear Pat, I wish the BEST of luck :grouphug:

awwh I can see why you aren't too excited about having your cute guests leave  I think I would be the same. 
Good thing for their mommy though that she made it in the perfect timing. Hey, I say, it will soon be time for tones of puppy play dates...good to look forward too :chili:
:grouphug:

I returned home few minutes ago and immidiatly resized these so that you can see why I thought ....


Katkoota said:


> It is funny how the Internet can bring us very close to each other -i actually love it by the way- but the funny part is that *one talks SNOW and the other one was in the middle of the sandy desert an hour ago. *


.....Just when you were talking about *snow* blizzard, we were talking about another sort of blizzard that we were in :w00t: during our stay in a new and unique place
I haven't seen anything like it before (I will share about it in another thread and day, but these few were just quickly resized for you)



























My iPhone dropped from my hand while I was snapping a picture, I looked down and saw it so close to drowning/being buried :w00t: if my eyes did not catch it on time, it would have been lost, I am sure!!!









that was a one of a kind experience. thought that the above pictures might make you feel a little better about the snow


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow... about the mice , i hate them .. we had some n i actually hv not had any in a bit. first thing i did was put dogs food away no more free feeding.. cover the holes n pray lol because those things hv a scent to them n they were driving me crazy .. my allergies act up , grrr i heard about the peppermint oil but hvnt used them . im about to stock up on the bounce dryer sheets asap


and katkoota that looks beautiful ... im glad u noticed ur phone though.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> I returned home few minutes ago and immidiatly resized these so that you can see why I thought ....
> 
> ...


ahhh, sand....reminds me of the beach...and bare feet!!! I'd rather be sinking in the sand than shovelling snow. Were you in the dessert?


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Geez Pat! Shame on your neighbor for charging a lot of $$ to help out with his snow blower!! :angry: Too bad you live so far from me or I would send over a few of my young, strapping sons to shovel for you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pat, it's that time of year when the mice are looking for a warm and comfy home. Go through all of your cabinets and pack everything except canned and bottled goods in heavy plastic Tupperware-type containers. Ziploc bags won't work as the mice will chew right through them. Put some mousetraps in your lower cabinets to get the mice that are already in your house. And find and close up all the holes leading from outside to inside your house. Mice generally find their way into the house through small gaps around pipes. If the pipes lead into a basement go down to the basement with a flashlight and shine the flashlight at every pipe coming in from the outside. If you see an opening around the pipe even 1/2" wide a mouse will be able to squeeze through. Stuff all around the pipe with steel wool that you buy from Home Depot or Lowes (not Brillo Pads). Also look at the plumbing pipes leading into your kitchen, especially the ones leading to your sink and refrigerator ice maker if your have one. If there are gaps there, stuff those with steel wool, too. You have to find and block Mickey and Mini's access into the house ... if you don't you'll be trapping mice all year long but more will come because they, too, want a warm roof over their head. :w00t:

I have no words of wisdom about snow removal ... I'm on my way out now to shovel. :angry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to add that when we lived in Austria we had a basement. One summer when we were away we had some uninvited visitors (like yours). I had powdered slim fast in the basement & the little mice discovered it to their demise (no pun intended . . .they ate into the box, then the package & tried to leave. . . I came home to find them dead in their tracks! I threw away the slim fast & the mice & that was the end of the story!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> ahhh, sand....reminds me of the beach...and bare feet!!! I'd rather be sinking in the sand than shovelling snow. Were you in the dessert?


oh Pat! that is not even close to the beach sand - AT ALL, trust me!!! :w00t:
we had no choice but to walk bare-foot coz it was such a task. 
I've been to different deserts, but THAT ONE was so new to me. Will share about it once I resize the rest of the photos. The thing is, time in just one day passes SO QUICK with the other things that you do. Hopefully, I will have the picture resized by tomorrow evening to share in another thread with you and the rest so that you can read and see more about that type of sand that, trust me, isn't at all close to the beach sand! 

but I must say WOWZA!!! I just looked through some of the snow pictures that you shared and boy that is indeed also quite the task to take care of! 
wish you the best
hugs
Kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat,
We are plagued by mice almost every fall and it totally FREEEEAAKS! me out! I am truly phobic about them! however the method of getting rid of them is a hard one as I don't want them to suffer...BUT don't want them in my house either!
I found these traps are like the old fashioned 'spring-load' but these hide the 'remains' ( except for the little tail which also freaks me but better than the whole thing) . to dispose of the body you hold over trash, flip the top back and pull the lever... mouse drops off and you put lid back down, reset for the next critter... no need to re-bait each time. Peanut butter works great! 
Covered Mouse Trap - Covered Rat Trap: d-CON Ultra Set | d-CON (watch the video)
I do put moth balls into cartons of things I want to deter them from getting into. Finding where they're coming in is another story!! We've steel-wooled and sealed every tiny opening we could find both inside and out... we still get them. One man said they will even burrow underground for a bit to access those buried pipes BUT.. since we seal where pipes come in on inside I still am baffled where the little 'beasties' are entering! It's a war we fight every year!


----------

